# McNish Crash @ LeMans 2011



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)




----------



## minos (Sep 21, 2006)

so much speed. how lucky those reporters must feel right now!

Thanks god no one was hurt


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

WFT was he playing at?


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Holy Crap, hope no one was injured!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bloody ell, that was too fast ! surprised the car didn't went flying over the barrier. Started spinning like a washing machine :runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> bloody ell, that was too fast ! surprised the car didn't went flying over the barrier. Started spinning like a washing machine :runaway:


sounds like you need a new washing machine!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:chuckle: no we got two at home lol very slow ones.. Hotpoint, I think they need upgrading, I'll give you a shout by mid 2012


----------



## Tony Perry (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn, that could have been so much worse!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Wowsers...that was crazy! Hope those reporters have got some spare pants with them :runaway:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thankfully nobody injured but Marks & Spencer have sold out of underwear!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*Video with more detail*

Another YouTube video that's a bit longer. Those press guys were really lucky.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Is it just me or was that mcnishs fault?


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

holy crap!!!! amazing no serious injuries


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

have to say amongst the drivers, that reporter in the blue from 2:37 onwards, must have have balls of steel and some sort of protective aura :chuckle: 

Casually strolling down the lane with shades on, and then suddenly (without noticing?!!! whilst the others are diving to the ground) a wheel lands just behind them and then continues to bounce around them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Another big smash overnight


----------

